# Is LEAP the same as food allergy testing?



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I hate to sound dumb,but i really don't know what Leap is.Is it the same as food allergy testing?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Samantha": (or is it Endora?)thats not dumb its the first question everyone asks.The answer is NOPE. If it was, since we already have tests for allergies, which if done correclty are fairly accurate these days for what they are designed to do, you would not need the MRT (Mediator Release test) which is used as part of the LEAP program.LEAP is a "Disease Management Program" for peole with diarrheic-type IBS, and there is alsoa migraine protocol as well. One of several tools used is a blood test which can isolate what foods or additives cause NON-ALLERGIC type reactions of the bodies circulatint immune cells. WHEN this happens in the small intestine strsuctures (usually the first sight of insult and whay the colon tends to look normal...its not where the primary problem is) the cells release s soup of chemical mediators which result in the observable characteristics of the gut tissues of all types and the nerves that we see in this patient group.It makes you sick because cells are reacting as if there is some form of "pathogen attack" to repel when ther is none.Since specific immunoglobulins to the provoking food or chemical which coould be found circulating around in the blood plasma are not detecteable with allergy tests (this is what they look for) another test was developed which could detetct the reactions where there are no circulating immunoglobulins...so it is complementary to allergy tests NOT a substitute.For perspective, though, studies suggest thhat about 2% of the whole population suffers from actual food allergy, about 8% of IBS patients seem to suffer from real food allergy detetcbile with alllergy tests, but about 20% of the whole population has some form of non-allergic food or chemical sensitivity, and it appears so far that virtually all prperly diagnosed "IBS diarrheics" have detectble food or additive sensitivitieis which generate symptoms...so LEAP is a step by step program designed to persoanlize the diet as much as possible to that persons specific profile, so as to minimize their exposure to provoking foods or chemicals for them, and to help reduce anxiety and stress related to the condition through use of a stress-reduction program on CD''s.You can learn more here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

HiI had the skin allergy test and it come back ok...I must have been stuck 100 times with those little needles...but working with LEAP I was able to learn about food intolerance and their blood test picked up on some items that the skin allergy test didnt....Some of my items was Apple, mustard, Sodium benzonte, Coconut, cottage cheese and a few others...My results had been amazing


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I must have been stuck 100 times with those little needles..."Did he double-bill you for accupuncture?MNL


----------

